# AMD Catalyst 12.1 Preview Drivers Released, Support HD 7900 Series



## btarunr (Dec 13, 2011)

AMD today released its latest unofficial drivers, Catalyst 12.1 Preview. Surprisingly, this release comes ahead of the month's scheduled WHQL-signed release, Catalyst 11.12 WHQL. According to sources, 12.1 Preview is the first driver that provides early (read: rough-on-the-edges) support for AMD's next generation Radeon HD 7900 series graphics cards, scheduled for launch on the 9th of January, 2012. That apart, Catalyst 12.1 brings the following changes to the table: 
AMD HD3D technology support enhancement
o Enables support for AMD HD3D technology in conjunction with AMD CrossFireX configurations
o Delivers a new Stereo 3D mode over HDMI 1.4a connections - 1080p at 30Hz is now enabled on supported displays.
AMD Catalyst Control Center / Vision Engine Control Center enhancements - Application Profiles
o AMD Catalyst 12.1 Preview driver enables users to create per application profiles to individually control 3D and CrossFireX settings for Direct3D applications
o Please be sure to select the "Restore Factory Defaults" option under the Catalyst
Control Center Preferences menu before using the new application profiles feature - this ensures there are no compatibility issues between previous drivers and the new AMD Catalyst 12.1 Preview driver with regards to application profiles
AMD Catalyst Control Center / Vision Engine Control Center enhancements - Video UI improvements
o AMD Catalyst 12.1 Preview driver includes user interface enhancements to simply adjustment of video color and video quality controls
Performance highlights of the AMD Catalyst 12.1 Preview driver (in addition to the AMD Catalyst 11.11c performance driver)
o Improves performance (10%) in Elder Scrolls: Skyrim when Multi-Sample Anti-Aliasing is enabled on the AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series for single GPU and AMD CrossFireX configurations
*DOWNLOAD:* AMD Catalyst 12.1 Preview

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## dj-electric (Dec 13, 2011)

If you are eagerly waiting for HD7900 release like me, you will be punching the wall right now
I seriously donno why, but i wanna punch the wall


----------



## Mussels (Dec 13, 2011)

custom profiles is a godsend, maybe i can tweak my skyrim settings to work properly at last


----------



## radrok (Dec 13, 2011)

Let's hope that the performance will be what has been rumoured, would love to see a single card perform like a 6990 damn if I'd love it.

I'm going to test the drivers in Skyrim now, I'm satisfied with 11.11b but let's give it a try


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 13, 2011)

Custom App profiles are nice. 

Would save me having to constantly dick around and manually turn crossfire off when playing ARMA II then on again when i finished. 

I get such bad graphical glitching in that game. the game used to run perfect in crossfire back when cat 11.9's were out, They broke the profile but they wont admit to it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 13, 2011)

radrok said:


> would love to see a single card perform like a 6990


----------



## buggalugs (Dec 13, 2011)

These drivers are working great on a single 6970...Dont forget to load factory defaults.


----------



## radrok (Dec 13, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> http://eatwatchrun.files.wordpress.com/2011/07/90ad9322_wtf-are-you-talking-about.jpg



this


> According to sources, 12.1 Preview is the first driver that provides early (read: rough-on-the-edges) support for AMD's next generation Radeon HD 7900 series graphics cards, scheduled for launch on the 9th of January, 2012



and this


			
				Dj-ElectriC said:
			
		

> If you are eagerly waiting for HD7900 release like me, you will be punching the wall right now
> I seriously donno why, but i wanna punch the wall


----------



## Black Panther (Dec 13, 2011)

Mussels said:


> custom profiles is a godsend, maybe i can tweak my skyrim settings to work properly at last



Please do post on whether you found them better for Skyrim


----------



## radrok (Dec 13, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> Please do post on whether you found them better for Skyrim



I know this may not be true for 59xx series because they have a different behavior compared to 69xx series but my FPS improved with this driver over 11.11b, I'm seeing the GPUs at 99% more often than before.


----------



## nt300 (Dec 13, 2011)

radrok said:


> Let's hope that the performance will be what has been rumoured, would love to see a single card perform like a 6990 damn if I'd love it.
> 
> I'm going to test the drivers in Skyrim now, I'm satisfied with 11.11b but let's give it a try


No, IMO the HD 7970 needs to be at least 10% faster than HD 6990 and 50%-60% faster than HD 6970 to justify it's $500+ price tag in Euro.



> Improves performance (10%) in Elder Scrolls: Skyrim when Multi-Sample Anti-Aliasing is enabled on the AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series for single GPU and AMD CrossFireX configurations


This is good news but what about HD 5000 series?


radrok said:


> Let's hope that the performance will be what has been rumoured, would love to see a single card perform like a 6990 damn if I'd love it.
> 
> I'm going to test the drivers in Skyrim now, I'm satisfied with 11.11b but let's give it a try


Do you uninstall your 11.11b first, then restart your PC then install the new drivers?


----------



## radrok (Dec 13, 2011)

nt300 said:


> Do you uninstall your 11.11b first, then restart your PC then install the new drivers?



I uninstall the drivers with the CCC manager then I use driversweeper and ultimately I reboot.
After the reboot I proceed to install the new drivers and then I reboot again


----------



## Delta6326 (Dec 13, 2011)

Well I think AMD has ditched us 2x 4850 people:shadedshu oh well I may get a 79** when they come out.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 13, 2011)

Delta6326 said:


> Well I think AMD has ditched us 2x 4850 people:shadedshu oh well I may get a 79** when they come out.



If youve managed to hang on to a 4xxx series until thus far, Id say more then got your money out of it. 

Just remember (as point of reference) that 2x4870 = 5850/5870 performance depending on the overclocks - so if youre looking for similar peformance of what you currently have now - a 6870 or GTX550/560/560Ti are recommended. they are great performers for what they cost. definitely a worthy upgrade for 2 4850s with a little more grunt under the hood, better power efficiency and less heat


----------



## trickson (Dec 13, 2011)

I want the official driver not a preview ! Come on ! My 5770's are dieing for the new drivers .


----------



## t_ski (Dec 13, 2011)

Subbed to see if anyone likes these with 6970's


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 13, 2011)

Are these x64 bit drivers or x86?


----------



## radrok (Dec 13, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Are these x64 bit drivers or x86?



Judging by the size it's both, like other latest releases


----------



## Gzero (Dec 13, 2011)

Have I missed something? I've uninstalled my old drivers and CAP's. Installed these.

I see some new options here and there, some good reorganisation of options to make them more clearer.

But I can't see any CAP profiles included. Do I need to install the old CAP's? I'm rather confused.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 13, 2011)

Gzero said:


> Have I missed something? I've uninstalled my old drivers and CAP's. Installed these.
> 
> I see some new options here and there, some good reorganisation of options to make them more clearer.
> 
> But I can't see any CAP profiles included. Do I need to install the old CAP's? I'm rather confused.



You probably would have to install them again, but point is you can make your own so don't worry XD


----------



## trickson (Dec 13, 2011)

For some reason I can not install any of the " NEW " CAP Profiles , I get an error every time . I guess I do not need them any way haven't any of the games or apps . All my crap is 4 years old or older . I hate to be in the poverty class ! So much for Christmas not going to be one at my house again this year !


----------



## Gzero (Dec 13, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> You probably would have to install them again, but point is you can make your own so don't worry XD



I was hoping for some default profiles so I would at least know what I'm doing, not really in the mood for trial and error.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 13, 2011)

Gzero said:


> I was hoping for some default profiles so I would at least know what I'm doing, not really in the mood for trial and error.



Make it a game, every time you get it wrong, have a drink 


Installing these now see if my 6870 gets any benefit.


----------



## Gzero (Dec 13, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Make it a game, every time you get it wrong, have a drink
> 
> 
> Installing these now see if my 6870 gets any benefit.



That will be a lot of going to the toilet.


----------



## GotNoRice (Dec 13, 2011)

Delta6326 said:


> Well I think AMD has ditched us 2x 4850 people:shadedshu oh well I may get a 79** when they come out.



WTF are you talking about? That it says on the driver page that these "apply to" 5000 and 6000 series?

In your rush to come onto the forums and complain about nothing, did you even try the drivers first?

I am using these now on both my main rig with 2x 4870x2 Quad-CF and my secondary rig with 2x 4850 and it works perfect on both computers, including the new app profile feature.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 13, 2011)

I can't seem to save profiles, tried creating one for the skyrim 4gb file, will I need to use the regular exe?


----------



## Delta6326 (Dec 13, 2011)

btarunr said:


> [*]Performance highlights of the AMD Catalyst 12.1 Preview driver (in addition to the AMD Catalyst 11.11c performance driver)
> o Improves performance (10%) in Elder Scrolls: Skyrim when Multi-Sample Anti-Aliasing is enabled on the AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series for single GPU and AMD CrossFireX configurations [/LIST]





GotNoRice said:


> WTF are you talking about? That it says on the driver page that these "apply to" 5000 and 6000 series?
> 
> In your rush to come onto the forums and complain about nothing, did you even try the drivers first?
> 
> I am using these now on both my main rig with 2x 4870x2 Quad-CF and my secondary rig with 2x 4850 and it works perfect on both computers, including the new app profile feature.



Here let me be more specific they have not showed any Positive support for the 4000 Series for Skyrim. I have download the latest drivers and every time they come out with new ones I loose around 1-2 FPS I'm down to around AVG 46FPS It's not bad I just wish they would stop making them go away.

Now for the rest of drivers and stuff they do help just not for me in Skyrim.


----------



## temp02 (Dec 13, 2011)

Just posting the official source (mainly because the XP drivers weren't available anywhere else on the net  ).

Also, as you can see on the link above, it's recommended to use the "Restore Factory Defaults" button before trying to create profiles.


----------



## jonathan1107 (Dec 13, 2011)

Can someone clarify some things about the new drivers for me pls?

- What does it mean when they say the drivers support AMD HD3D in CF? does it mean it wasn't supported before?

- How much of a perf increase are you 69xx owners seeing up to now? (in skyrim)

- What's this new "stereo 3D mode"

- What's new with the App. profiles?


----------



## Per Hansson (Dec 13, 2011)

Wow, finally application profiles, well done ATI!
I'm looking forward to buying a ATI 79xx card, my nVidia 8800GTS 512MB sure have played out it's useful life now!


----------



## AsRock (Dec 13, 2011)

t_ski said:


> Subbed to see if anyone likes these with 6970's



Sadly i cannot tell you about 2 6970's but a single one for me improved around 3fps.


----------



## Fragman (Dec 13, 2011)

Ons more i feel left out i have 2x 5870s in crossfire and skyrim runst like poop

and then i read this

  Improves performance (10-15%) in Elder Scrolls: Skyrim when Multi-Sample Anti-Aliasing is enabled on the AMD Radeon™ HD 6900 Series for single GPU and AMD CrossfireX configurations

  fuck AMD only thing i can say


----------



## SK-1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Fragman said:


> Ons more i feel left out i have 2x 5870s in crossfire and skyrim runst like poop
> 
> and then i read this
> 
> ...



Hmmm. I have no problem. Smooth as butter for me. What are you're specs?


----------



## Fragman (Dec 14, 2011)

SK-1 said:


> Hmmm. I have no problem. Smooth as butter for me. What are you're specs?



windows 7 enterprice x64
I7 950 3.2@3.6
Gigabyte G1.Guerrilla rev1.0
2x xfx 5870 1gb models
2x ocz vertex 3 raid 0
12gb ddr3
catalyst 12.1

Can you uploade your settings files for me to try


----------



## trickson (Dec 14, 2011)

I wonder what is going on ever since cat 10.10 I have been unable to install any of the CAT profiles ! All I get are errors ! This sucks !


----------



## Mussels (Dec 14, 2011)

trickson said:


> I wonder what is going on ever since cat 10.10 I have been unable to install any of the CAT profiles ! All I get are errors ! This sucks !



uninstall them from windows control panel? i've had no trouble.


these drivers are working well for me with 58x0 crossfire, less artifacting in skyrim with the same performance as 11.11c


----------



## trickson (Dec 14, 2011)

Mussels said:


> uninstall them from windows control panel? i've had no trouble.
> 
> 
> these drivers are working well for me with 58x0 crossfire, less artifacting in skyrim with the same performance as 11.11c



Yes I have done that and still all they do is error out . I mean I guess it is ok because the drivers work flawlessly ! But it would be nice to have them .


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 14, 2011)

I miss general performance improvements. All they do these days is focus on stupid Battlefield and Skyrim. Who f cares. I want performance enhancements for Killing Floor and NFS The Run.


----------



## Frizz (Dec 14, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> I miss general performance improvements. All they do these days is focus on stupid Battlefield and Skyrim. Who f cares. I want performance enhancements for Killing Floor and NFS The Run.



Because that's what the majority of PC gamers are playing and have issues with... Why would you need performance improvements for killing floor and NFS anyway ~.~ Those game should run fine on a 6950.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 14, 2011)

random said:


> Because that's what the majority of PC gamers are playing and have issues with... Why would you need performance improvements for killing floor and NFS anyway ~.~ Those game should run fine on a 6950.



i find it suspicious how all these single threaded game engines have performance issues on high end hardware. must be a conspiracy.


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 14, 2011)

And why not? Killing Floor might be "old" but the game is still quite demanding even for HD6950.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 14, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> And why not? Killing Floor might be "old" *but the game is still quite demanding even for HD6950*.



Lol, you cant be serious.

I can just barely/about play it on my E-350APU. I have played the game on a single 8800GTS 512, single & Crossfired 4870's, single & Crossfired 5850's.

My mate used to play it on an old 7800GT@full settings and neither of us have had any problems running the game at all.

If youre having performance issues then your something in your rig isnt right.

thanks man, you almost made me spit my afternoon tea over the keyboard


----------



## jonathan1107 (Dec 14, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Lol, you cant be serious.
> 
> I can just barely/about play it on my E-350APU. I have played the game on a single 8800GTS 512, single & Crossfired 4870's, single & Crossfired 5850's.
> 
> ...



Excuse us 6950 owners, but yes the game is "demanding" especially if you tweaked the .ini files to get maximum quality... for instance, go play with the "ugridstoload=" value, and come back... I think we'll get a good laugh too then...

The game is very CPU bound, and with everything maxed, I get around 40-50 FPS avg, but there are areas where everything will just drop to 30FPS no matter what I do... and there are even areas inside dungeons (especially when encountering lots of water) that it can drop all the way to 15 FPS!

So yeah, here you have it, the game is CPU bound (very much) and until that changes (Which could take forever from what I hear), almost No one is going to be able to claim a SOLID 60FPS in this game (with everything maxed)


----------



## jonathan1107 (Dec 14, 2011)

*** BUMP *** 

Still need an answer to my older post on this thread:

Can someone clarify some things about the new drivers for me pls?

- What does it mean when they say the drivers support AMD HD3D in CF? does it mean it wasn't supported before?

- How much of a perf increase are you 69xx owners seeing up to now? (in skyrim)

- What's this new "stereo 3D mode" (didn't AMD have 3d already before ???)

- What's new with the App. profiles? (didn't with have profiles already? we could set the "gaming" settings and the "overdrive" settings... what's new here?)


----------



## radrok (Dec 14, 2011)

jonathan1107 said:


> - What does it mean when they say the drivers support AMD HD3D in CF? does it mean it wasn't supported before?



I couldn't have HD3D with a 6990, let alone a 6990 Crossfire it was just not working... you needed a single GPU solution for it to work. Until now



jonathan1107 said:


> - How much of a perf increase are you 69xx owners seeing up to now? (in skyrim)



CFX with more than 2 GPUs is disabled, however they are maxed at 99% most of the time and I am getting 90+ fps at 1600p


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 14, 2011)

jonathan1107 said:


> Excuse us 6950 owners, but yes the game is "demanding" especially if you tweaked the .ini files to get maximum quality... for instance, go play with the "ugridstoload=" value, and come back... I think we'll get a good laugh too then...
> 
> The game is very CPU bound, and with everything maxed, I get around 40-50 FPS avg, but there are areas where everything will just drop to 30FPS no matter what I do... and there are even areas inside dungeons (especially when encountering lots of water) that it can drop all the way to 15 FPS!
> 
> So yeah, here you have it, the game is CPU bound (very much) and until that changes (Which could take forever from what I hear), *almost No one is going to be able to claim a SOLID 60FPS in this game (with everything maxed)*



me playing KF - hosting my own game: (FRAPS in top right corner)







my settings:






---


Also i am unable to find 'ugridstoload' in any of the ini files in the system folder


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 14, 2011)

Is there anyway to enable 3D gaming on any ol 60Hz 1080p Monitor now?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 14, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Is there anyway to enable 3D gaming on any ol 60Hz 1080p Monitor now?



afaik you need at least 100Hz monitor or above to do 3D


----------



## jonathan1107 (Dec 14, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> me playing KF - hosting my own game: (FRAPS in top right corner)
> 
> http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n210/FinalFreedomEclipse/fraps1.jpg
> 
> ...



Misread your reply... thought you were talking about skyrim... you're talking about KF... my bad... (altho this is supposed to be a skyrim thread...)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 14, 2011)

jonathan1107 said:


> (altho this is supposed to be a skyrim thread...)



Nope. Its supposed to be a Cat 12.1 Preview thread


----------



## jonathan1107 (Dec 14, 2011)

lol... clearly, I didn't get my cofee this morning...

I'm going to get it right now :O(


----------



## t_ski (Dec 14, 2011)

Trickson, you will probably want to stick with older drivers.  Most times I have seen new drivers installed on older hardware, there were plenty of issues or poor performance.  Sticking with the last known stable drivers would be highly recommended.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 14, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> afaik you need at least 100Hz monitor or above to do 3D



I don't believe that is true since I've read people doing it with 60hz monitor 30 on each eye and with films they do 24 each eye.


----------



## Black Panther (Dec 15, 2011)

Latest from twitter:

Andrew D
@CatalystCreator Andrew D




> I definitely recommend using 12.1 over 11.12 - it's got the latest fixes and new features. 12.1 Preview is supported on Mobility Radeon too


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 15, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Is there anyway to enable 3D gaming on any ol 60Hz 1080p Monitor now?



+1 even if its like nvidias suck it and see version of red n green offset 3d


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 15, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> I don't believe that is true since I've read people doing it with 60hz monitor 30 on each eye and with films they do 24 each eye.



It doesn't quite work properly for the vast majority.

If I set the screen to 30hz not only does every thing seem choppier, I can actually see the monitor refresh


----------



## AsRock (Dec 15, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> It doesn't quite work properly for the vast majority.
> 
> If I set the screen to 30hz not only does every thing seem choppier, I can actually see the monitor refresh



I get that to. although was worse in CRT days as any thing lower than 75hz it kills my eyes and could see it refreshing.

I find games and movies different as with games your controlling the moment and i seem to see it more then. Never had the issue with any bluray or DVD movie..


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 15, 2011)

These work great so far. Welcome new features too. Anyone got more info on the new CrossfireX options?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 15, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> These work great so far. Welcome new features too. Anyone got more info on the new CrossfireX options?



add an exe, pick a crossfire mode.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 15, 2011)

Right I get that part and am familiar with profiles from Radeon Pro and what not but less so with the various options like AFR or 1x1 and which is best for which situation. Guess need to read up on multi-gpu tech a bit further. 

Though I guess I don't really fully get the use of game profiles either unless forcing one for a different title in order to trick Crossfire into working.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 15, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Right I get that part and am familiar with profiles from Radeon Pro and what not but less so with the various options like AFR or 1x1 and which is best for which situation. Guess need to read up on multi-gpu tech a bit further.
> 
> Though I guess I don't really fully get the use of game profiles either unless forcing one for a different title in order to trick Crossfire into working.



you can force crossfire on games that dont have a profile yet, or say with skyrim, you could change profiles to avoid all the artifacting we had on launch.


as for per game profiles, easy. starcraft II has no AA, so now you can force AA for just that one game...


----------



## Gzero (Dec 16, 2011)

Finding these drivers to be a bit rubbish, who knows if I gained any fps but I'm getting flickering in Skyrim even worse than ever unless I turn off cfx, tried forcing AFR but didn't help, and when I clicked on application profiles CCC just closed itself. Did another factory reset to get it to behave, I know it's preview but how can you have such bad exception checking in something you are releasing to the public... :S


----------



## trickson (Dec 16, 2011)

Gzero said:


> Finding these drivers to be a bit rubbish, who knows if I gained any fps but I'm getting flickering in Skyrim even worse than ever unless I turn off cfx, tried forcing AFR but didn't help, and when I clicked on application profiles CCC just closed itself. Did another factory reset to get it to behave, I know it's preview but how can you have such bad exception checking in something you are releasing to the public... :S



This is one reason I never use the preview drivers , They are just that a preview of what is to come . Now the only way you will know if you are getting any performance increase with new drivers is to benchmark them . And on a side note if you are having so much trouble with that game than maybe it is the GAME not the drivers so much . Maybe the game has bugs still in it and that is why there are so many still having trouble with it ? no one ever seems to think it could be the game and not the hardware . Cheer up talk to the games manufacture about this .


----------



## Mussels (Dec 16, 2011)

Gzero said:


> Finding these drivers to be a bit rubbish, who knows if I gained any fps but I'm getting flickering in Skyrim even worse than ever unless I turn off cfx, tried forcing AFR but didn't help, and when I clicked on application profiles CCC just closed itself. Did another factory reset to get it to behave, I know it's preview but how can you have such bad exception checking in something you are releasing to the public... :S



did you restore defaults like it said in the release notes?


----------



## Gzero (Dec 16, 2011)

Mussels said:


> did you restore defaults like it said in the release notes?



Plenty of times. I checked under Use AMD pre defined profiles option and there is no Skyrim in that list. :S

Bf3, DEHR and a few other games are though.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 16, 2011)

Great IQ in Skyrim and no issues here as yet. I did not do clean install or reset defaults either.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 16, 2011)

Gzero said:


> Plenty of times. I checked under Use AMD pre defined profiles option and there is no Skyrim in that list. :S
> 
> Bf3, DEHR and a few other games are though.



crossfire worked for me, even with it not showing in that list. you're supposed to add the .exe in the topmost option, and customise it yourself.


what you were doing was changing a blank profile not associated with any games - you have to choose the .exe and save it for it to make a difference.


----------



## blandead (Dec 16, 2011)

Gzero said:


> Plenty of times. I checked under Use AMD pre defined profiles option and there is no Skyrim in that list. :S
> 
> Bf3, DEHR and a few other games are though.



Are most of you just not understanding how the application profile works?

If you don't have any CAPS Driver installed, it won't show that you are overriding the built-in ones. Probably , isn't even using it. The WHQL 11.12 nor the 12.1 included a CAPS driver from a fresh install, just downloaded 12.1 CAPS driver from AMD site. Once you do that and you select a game it'll ask you if you want to override their default settings... otherwise it'll say new game profile added if they don't have one at all.

Double check your settings.. and the point of the new feature isn't to "find" skyrim on the list... it's to add it yourself and override the setting you need. Try to actually make your own Skyrim profile like you'd like and see if it helps. It was working for me with D3 beta...


----------



## Gzero (Dec 16, 2011)

Mussels said:


> crossfire worked for me, even with it not showing in that list. you're supposed to add the .exe in the topmost option, and customise it yourself.
> 
> 
> what you were doing was changing a blank profile not associated with any games - you have to choose the .exe and save it for it to make a difference.



I did add the .exe and change it to AFR before picking the .exe


----------



## Gzero (Dec 16, 2011)

blandead said:


> Are most of you just not understanding how the application profile works?
> 
> If you don't have any CAPS Driver installed, it won't show that you are overriding the built-in ones. Probably , isn't even using it. The WHQL 11.12 nor the 12.1 included a CAPS driver from a fresh install, just downloaded 12.1 CAPS driver from AMD site. Once you do that and you select a game it'll ask you if you want to override their default settings... otherwise it'll say new game profile added if they don't have one at all.
> 
> Double check your settings.. and the point of the new feature isn't to "find" skyrim on the list... it's to add it yourself and override the setting you need. Try to actually make your own Skyrim profile like you'd like and see if it helps. It was working for me with D3 beta...



Wakey wakey, CAPS have always been included in the driver install, go see for yourself in the 11.11 performance drivers. There are no 12.1 Caps, AMD haven't released any of a sort: http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/Catalyst121Previewdriver.aspx

I also said I can see there are predefined profiles in my CCC so...


----------



## blandead (Dec 16, 2011)

okay I am aware CAPS were included in last few drivers. I meant that the official 11.12 CAPS 1 were on the site... but also said whatever CAPS you have... point is you need one installed and if uninstalled all amd drivers to test preview ones, no more CAPS because it wasn't included in 11.12 WHQL for win 7 x64. so just add the .exe yourself to the list geez.

There is not supposed to be pre-defined profiles in the CCC as far as I know it, when I add a game it asks to replace default app profile. If it didn't ask you this for Skyrim when adding TESV then something is wrong.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 17, 2011)

blandead said:


> There is not supposed to be pre-defined profiles in the CCC as far as I know it, when I add a game it asks to replace default app profile. If it didn't ask you this for Skyrim when adding TESV then something is wrong.



of course they're already included. the CAP profiles are just to add newer ones, instead of making you wait for a newer driver.


----------



## jonathan1107 (Dec 17, 2011)

Have you guys seen a Perf. increase when using the 12.1 drivers from AMD?


----------



## Gzero (Dec 18, 2011)

blandead said:


> okay I am aware CAPS were included in last few drivers. I meant that the official 11.12 CAPS 1 were on the site... but also said whatever CAPS you have... point is you need one installed and if uninstalled all amd drivers to test preview ones, no more CAPS because it wasn't included in 11.12 WHQL for win 7 x64. so just add the .exe yourself to the list geez.
> 
> There is not supposed to be pre-defined profiles in the CCC as far as I know it, when I add a game it asks to replace default app profile. If it didn't ask you this for Skyrim when adding TESV then something is wrong.



Tried adding 11.10 Cap 2 and 3, which didn't have an effect. In the end I couldn't be bothered to put up with all this malarky and since I'm watching the pennies have yanked the 2nd card out and will sell it instead (spent half a day installing and reinstalling drivers still got no where). Will put the money towards a new gpu whether be a 7xxx or nvidia offering remains to be seen, however I know now not to bother ever going sli/cfx, better off selling the card rather than letting it depreciate.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 18, 2011)

Intrestingly enough I even saw a performance increase using my aging radeon 4200 on my laptop. I was also pumped when it installed fine. Iv had to mod the previous 11.x drivers to work with the 4200 because this chip has simply become "out moded"


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 18, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> Intrestingly enough I even saw a performance increase using my aging radeon 4200 on my laptop. I was also pumped when it installed fine. Iv had to mod the previous 11.x drivers to work with the 4200 because this chip has simply become "out moded"



outmoded or just obselete? Something tells me you cant handle the truth


----------



## Mussels (Dec 18, 2011)

Gzero said:


> *Tried adding 11.10 Cap 2 and 3, which didn't have an effect.* In the end I couldn't be bothered to put up with all this malarky and since I'm watching the pennies have yanked the 2nd card out and will sell it instead (spent half a day installing and reinstalling drivers still got no where). Will put the money towards a new gpu whether be a 7xxx or nvidia offering remains to be seen, however I know now not to bother ever going sli/cfx, better off selling the card rather than letting it depreciate.



why would it? do you even understand how the profiles work?


they add crossfire profiles into games that arent supported at the time of the drivers release. installing profiles meant for 11.10 drivers to 12.1 makes no sense at all - they're already included in the drivers. you're DOWNgrading them.


----------



## Gzero (Dec 18, 2011)

Mussels said:


> why would it? do you even understand how the profiles work?
> 
> 
> they add crossfire profiles into games that arent supported at the time of the drivers release. installing profiles meant for 11.10 drivers to 12.1 makes no sense at all - they're already included in the drivers. you're DOWNgrading them.



Was desperate and on the last straws of finding a fix that didn't involve downloading Radeonpro.


----------



## Gzero (Dec 18, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> outmoded or just obselete? Something tells me you cant handle the truth



Ssssh AMD might hear you, my 3200m is still recognised by AMD and running 11.11.


----------



## jonathan1107 (Dec 24, 2011)

can someone remind me of the what the voltage numbers are for the radeon 6950 hd 2gb (ref model) ???

What does +20% in CCC overdrive represent in terms of voltage ? 1.175volts right? and what about -20% ??


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 24, 2011)

These gave me blue screens occasionally mainly in BF3. Have reverted to 11.12.


----------

